# Lantus misreporting



## Northerner (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I came across this article in the Mail Online. It's not dated, but I suspect it may be an oldish one, as I think lantus is a fairly established treatment option these days. What interested me was that they seem to be putting across the message that lantus helps prevent low blood sugars which it clearly doesn't - I know, because I've had a lot of night-time hypos! They even interview a Type 1 gym bunny who says it's great because she like to exercise on an empty stomach. 

I suppose what they ought to be saying is that you need circulating insulin to exercise, but other insulins produced peaks that might result in hypos, whereas lantus is relatively peak-free. But you can still have hypos if you have too much lantus for the activity and not enough carbs to offset it!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-140952/New-style-insulin-cuts-risk-sugar-highs-lows.html


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across this article in the Mail Online. It's not dated, but I suspect it may be an oldish one, as I think lantus is a fairly established treatment option these days. What interested me was that they seem to be putting across the message that lantus helps prevent low blood sugars which it clearly doesn't - I know, because I've had a lot of night-time hypos! They even interview a Type 1 gym bunny who says it's great because she like to exercise on an empty stomach.
> 
> ...




Hi northener, i used to be on lantus when first diagnosed but had hypos everynight.. since going on levemir i havent been quite so bad.. if anything i think it seems to run out after 18hrs!


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi northener, i used to be on lantus when first diagnosed but had hypos everynight.. since going on levemir i havent been quite so bad.. if anything i think it seems to run out after 18hrs!



That's timely - I've just posted about Lantus and Levemir! My lantus runs out before time too, I'm fairly sure of it, plus I suspect I get an early peak, so am considering maybe moving to a morning injection. My dose has dropped from 20 to 10 units over the past month!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> That's timely - I've just posted about Lantus and Levemir! My lantus runs out before time too, I'm fairly sure of it, plus I suspect I get an early peak, so am considering maybe moving to a morning injection. My dose has dropped from 20 to 10 units over the past month!




I have been following your other thread actually... seems you have an imminent cure in the making!! don't forget who your friends are before you patent it though will you


----------



## Einstein (May 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi northener, i used to be on lantus when first diagnosed but had hypos everynight.. since going on levemir i havent been quite so bad.. if anything i think it seems to run out after 18hrs!


 
Likewise, I couldn't get on with Lantus, needed to split doses, irregular night time hypos - is there anything worse to wake up to - first of all you need to realise you are awake!

Switched to Levemir, lost some of the weight I'd gained and can't recall the last night time hypo.

But I am sure there are lots of people who've gone the other way... it would be too easy if one drug was perfect for everyone.


----------



## tracey w (May 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi northener, i used to be on lantus when first diagnosed but had hypos everynight.. since going on levemir i havent been quite so bad.. if anything i think it seems to run out after 18hrs!



levemir does only last for 18 hours maximum, can be less though


----------



## tracey w (May 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> That's timely - I've just posted about Lantus and Levemir! My lantus runs out before time too, I'm fairly sure of it, plus I suspect I get an early peak, so am considering maybe moving to a morning injection. My dose has dropped from 20 to 10 units over the past month!



Northener, im sure you know this already, yes lantus can run out before 24 hours and if this is the pattern you should consider splitting the dose. also, i know you do a lot of exercise and lantus is not very flexible in that respect, apparently levemir or alternative insulins are recommended for frequent exercisers, as lantus can take up to 3 days for the effects to kick in (not much use for exercising!) Just a thought as to why you may be getting so many  lows lately. maybe a different background could suit you better as they can be reduced to better effect more requently. Not trying to teach you to suck eggs  just a thought


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

tracey w said:


> Northener, im sure you know this already, yes lantus can run out before 24 hours and if this is the pattern you should consider splitting the dose. also, i know you do a lot of exercise and lantus is not very flexible in that respect, apparently levemir or alternative insulins are recommended for frequent exercisers, as lantus can take up to 3 days for the effects to kick in (not much use for exercising!) Just a thought as to why you may be getting so many  lows lately. maybe a different background could suit you better as they can be reduced to better effect more requently. Not trying to teach you to suck eggs  just a thought



lantus has an ideal time range of 18-24 hours. it also has the smoothest profile of all the basal insulins around. i was swapped for insulatard to lantus a while ago and find it is so much better. insulatard had a lot of spikes and would only last for a max of 12 hours so no matter what you did it always ran out. i havent had to split my dose or to do to much adjustments to it either. never had levemir but my dsn has told me she wouldnt recomend it for people who exercise lots as its profile has a few spikes in it.


----------

